# mackay this weekend



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hi Guys

just wondering who interested in heading out this weekend, i haven't got a destination in mind yet so very open to suggestions


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

no takers?????


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking about a Pioneer session


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> I was thinking about a Pioneer session


good thinking if it has cleared up......possibly fish the ingoing tide and come back on the outgoing....easy paddling/peddling that way.....


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Pioneer turned to chocolate overnight. Out of ideas. May try the dams one afternoon.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> Pioneer turned to chocolate overnight. Out of ideas. May try the dams one afternoon.


yeah i agree...this rain has stuffed things up hasn't it....

post if you are heading out and i'll do the same


----------

